# UF cable



## sparkie2010 (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm in the bath room right now and i don't have my code book. It's funny that i do most of my reading on the can i should invest on a second book.

Anyway before my leg falls asleep. I think you can use uf. It is rated for wet location. Romex is not. Have fun on the road


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

340.12 Uses Not Permitted. Type UF cable shall not be
used as follows:
(1) As service-entrance cable
(2) In commercial garages
(3) In theaters and similar locations
(4) In motion picture studios
(5) In storage battery rooms
(6) In hoistways or on elevators or escalators
(7) In hazardous (classified) locations, except as specifically
permitted by other articles in this Code
(8) Embedded in poured cement, concrete, or aggregate,
except where embedded in plaster as nonheating leads
where permitted in 424.43
(9) Where exposed to direct rays of the sun, unless identified
as sunlight resistant
(10) Where subject to physical damage
(11) As overhead cable, except where installed as messengersupported
wiring in accordance with Part II of Article
396


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

UF cable can be installed in LFMC or LNFC provided that the conductor fill is not exceeded.

Chris


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

So is this a violation?








and this too? 







:laughing:


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> So is this a violation?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, that is a violation of 340.12(11).

Now if you supported the UF cable from a messenger wire in accordance with Part II of Article 396 then that would be another story.

Chris


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

so #14 thhn solid doesn't count as messenger wire?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> so #14 thhn solid doesn't count as messenger wire?


No. What you've arranged there is more like a grip. A messenger wire goes completely from the knob at one end to the knob on the other end. It may be spirally wrapped around the cable it's supporting, or attached to it at intervals.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> No. What you've arranged there is more like a grip. A messenger wire goes completely from the knob at one end to the knob on the other end. It may be spirally wrapped around the cable it's supporting, or attached to it at intervals.


I agree.

Chris


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> No. What you've arranged there is more like a grip. A messenger wire goes completely from the knob at one end to the knob on the other end. It may be spirally wrapped around the cable it's supporting, or attached to it at intervals.


I know, I know, I'm funnin' here! What I've arranged here is more hack than anything since it's my own house!


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> I know, I know, I'm funnin' here! What I've arranged here is more hack than anything since it's my own house!


Yep, pretty hack.:laughing:

At least you used UF and not NM.:thumbup:

Chris


----------



## Birdonawire (Jan 3, 2011)

I think that u can use the uf cable that shouldn't be problem


----------

